# Western Flyer ID



## Tiberius (Jul 6, 2017)

I found this outside a local thrift store for $75.  It's missing something on the front fender and the rear fender.  The chrome is rusty, but I've had Schwinns that looked worse and cleaned up pretty good.  I was wondering if anyone knew the year of this bike and was wondering if $75 was an awesome price or just what it's worth. Thanks!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 6, 2017)

If it's negotiable I'd offer 50 cash and ride the tires off it if you are planning to flip it and retire I'd just buy 50$ in lottery tickets IMHO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 6, 2017)

Haha.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 7, 2017)

Tiberius said:


> View attachment 595657 View attachment 595658 I found this outside a local thrift store for $75.  It's missing something on the front fender and the rear fender.  The chrome is rusty, but I've had Schwinns that looked worse and cleaned up pretty good.  I was wondering if anyone knew the year of this bike and was wondering if $75 was an awesome price or just what it's worth. Thanks!




Here in my area, $50-$75 is a very fair price for that bike. If cleaned up really nice and the two missing parts are found, it could fetch $250. Again, in my area.


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks!  I did a little research and it seems to be a 1959.  I tried to buy it before work but no one was there to open the store...maybe it's a sign!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 7, 2017)

Do it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Santee (Feb 25, 2018)

I hope you got it. I paid a little more here in So, Cal for this one.


----------



## Tiberius (Feb 25, 2018)

Sadly, I didn’t get it.  I left work early 3 days in a row before I finally gave up.  I’d be interested in seeing how your bike cleans up.  Good luck!


----------



## Santee (Feb 25, 2018)

Tiberius said:


> Sadly, I didn’t get it.  I left work early 3 days in a row before I finally gave up.  I’d be interested in seeing how your bike cleans up.  Good luck!



Thank you. I will post a picture of it when finished.


----------



## Santee (Mar 22, 2018)

Santee said:


> Thank you. I will post a picture of it when finished.


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 22, 2018)

Looks great!! Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## brando (May 6, 2018)

Recently picked up a Western Flyer Cosmic flyer built by Murray. Other than new rubber, everything else is original.  Can anyone help me with the approximate year (1959 -1961??) and value of this bike? I also have some 

 

 

 saddle bags that go with the bike not pictured.


----------



## Santee (Jun 22, 2018)

Very Nice Western Flyer! Mine is a 1957 Huffy Built.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 26, 2018)

brando said:


> View attachment 801814 View attachment 801814 View attachment 801814View attachment 801815 View attachment 801816 View attachment 801817 Recently picked up a Western Flyer Cosmic flyer built by Murray. Other than new rubber, everything else is original.  Can anyone help me with the approximate year (1959 -1961??) and value of this bike? I also have some View attachment 801819 View attachment 801820 View attachment 801821 saddle bags that go with the bike not pictured.
> 
> View attachment 801818



There's a thread for dating Murray - built bikes here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/murray-serial-number-project.7014/


----------

